# 3D Lampe mit After effects Licht verbessern



## Render79 (21. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Forum,
habe eine 3D-Lampe modelliert und würde nun gernen nen richtig coolen Lichteffekt einbauen. Dachte mir ich löse das mit After effects....das sieht doch immer schön spektakulär aus. Meine Cinema Lösung war nähmlich nicht so toll. Kann mir jemand Tips geben. Ist keine Animation-bleibt ein Bild.
Vielen Dank.


----------



## Render79 (21. Oktober 2011)

ich brauch wohl -das Optical Flares PLUG IN. Gibts was ähnliches vieleicht for free? Hab mal was versucht -sieht aber nicht wirklich gut aus....also Plugin ordern....oder doch noch jemand nen tip?


----------



## Render79 (24. Oktober 2011)

Habs jetzt mit After Effects gelöst-und sieht schon besser aus.


----------



## kalterjava (24. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

sieht toll aus! Verrätst du  auch, wie du das so hinbekommen hast?
Allerdings frage ich hier mal die Experten, das hättest du glaube ich in C4D ähnlich gut hinbekommen. Beim Licht kann man ja auch Reflexe einstelleung und ich weiß, das gibt es auch so einen Beam, aber und die Zacken-Anzahl kann man auch einstellen, nur denke ich, geht das mit der Abnahme nicht. Bei dir wird ja der Beam von Zentrum weg immer schmaler. Ich denke, das hätte man mit C4D nicht so hinbekommen oder was meint ihr?


----------



## Render79 (25. Oktober 2011)

Also ich denke es gibt bestimmt die Möglichkeit das mit Cinema zumachen,-zB. mit den Linsen.-Nach einigen Überlegen schien mir das aber einfache in After Effects(leider per PlugIn "Optical Flares")-viele tolle Einstellungen um Lichteffekte zu generieren-kann ich nur empfehlen-ist das Geld wert. Das Problem bestand bei mir : das der Schwarzton bestimmte Werte haben musste. Und diese sich natürlich änderten sobald ich in die C4D szene ein rotes Licht reingebracht habe...also hab ich das ohne roten Licht in C4d gerender-dann nach After Effect importiert-Effect OPTICAL FLARES drübergepackt-und als Einzelframe rausgerender.-Eigentlich super simple. Ich wollte unbedint so eine Reflektion zur Seite hin haben -das war mir wichtig. VG
Render79


----------



## sight011 (25. Oktober 2011)

SIEHT DOCH GUT AUS! 

Ist es schon im Druck? Sonst würde ich dir raten das Chameleon noch etwas nach zu bearbeiten einfach noch ne ebene drüber legen und mit dem Pinsel etwas rüber gehen um die Lichtverhältnisse etwas anzugleichen. Weil jetzt die Lampe und das Chameleon ja unterschiedlich beleuchtet sind.


EDIT: bei deiner Lampe kommt das Licht von rechts vorne und bei deinem Chameleon von links.

Und Einladung ein Stück größer damit es mit der Zahl 22 auf der linken Seite bündig ist.

Aber sonst klasse wie gesagt!


----------



## kalterjava (25. Oktober 2011)

@Render79

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Sieht echt toll aus. Was hast du denn für das Plugin zahlen müssen, wenn ich fragen darf? Denke das ist gut investiertes Geld, wenn man das öfters benötigt.

VG


----------



## Render79 (26. Oktober 2011)

Also das kann ich nur empfehlen! hier der link:http://www.videocopilot.net/products/opticalflares

Werde es definitiv bei einigen ganz unterschiedlichen Projekten einsetzen.;-)

VG Render79


----------



## kalterjava (26. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

vielen Dank für den Link.

Ich hab das mal kurz überflogen. Wenn ich nur das Plugin für 124,95$ kaufen würde, könnte ich dann all die Effekte auf dieser einen Seite realisieren oder gibt es da Einschränkungen? Weiter unten gibt es einen Button mit 139,95 und da steht was von Full Plug-in. Beim oberen Preis steht nur Plug-in.

Dann, in welchen Pragrammen kann man das Plugin einsetzen?
Photoshop?
C4D?
AfterEffects?

Danke für deine Antwort.

VG


----------



## Render79 (27. Oktober 2011)

das ist ein After Effects Plugin!_da das bei mir über die Firma läuft haben wir das Plugin für 139$ gekauft-
VG


----------



## Render79 (27. Oktober 2011)

@sight011_sorry war nicht beabsichtigt...mache hier nur die 3D Sachen den rest gebe ich dann weiter an unsere "GrafikMädels"-aber Danke für deine Anregungen!"ich seh das genauso!
VG Render 79


----------



## sight011 (27. Oktober 2011)

Danke  Gruß


----------



## kalterjava (27. Oktober 2011)

OK, danke für deine Antwort. Hm, da sollte ich aber wohl eher vorher AfterEffects beherrschen, bevor ich mir das Plugin hole. Schade, so ein Filter-Effekt vermisse ich bei Photoshop, das leider schon seit 10 Jahren mit den gleichen Lensflares daherkommt.

Aber du weißt auch nicht, ob die Version für 129$ auch eine Vollversion des Plugins ist? Presets benötige ich nämlich nicht zwingend.

Danke dir.




Render79 hat gesagt.:


> das ist ein After Effects Plugin!_da das bei mir über die Firma läuft haben wir das Plugin für 139$ gekauft-
> VG


----------



## sight011 (28. Oktober 2011)

Bekommst Du nur im Bundle.

Ja der Lens-Flare von PS is genau so ein Müll wie Comic Sans. ^ ^


----------



## kalterjava (28. Oktober 2011)

Hi Sight,

was meinst du mit bekommst du nur im Bundle?

Was die Lensflares angeht - da hat sogar Gimp die schöneren.
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, war das non Plus-Ultra für Lensflares das Grafikprogramm Picture Publisher 7. Mit dem habe ich ganz früher gearbeitet.
VG



sight011 hat gesagt.:


> Bekommst Du nur im Bundle.
> 
> Ja der Lens-Flare von PS is genau so ein Müll wie Comic Sans. ^ ^


----------



## sight011 (28. Oktober 2011)

Den Lensflare male ich in Paint besser 

Bundle= nur komplett mit Presets etc.

Wenn Du an Kenntnissen für After Effects interessiert bist - ist Video Copliot die erste Wahl:

http://www.videocopilot.net/


----------



## kalterjava (29. Oktober 2011)

Hi,

OK, das heißt, das Plugin ist auch für $124,95 als Vollversion dabei.
Beim Bundle "Optical Flares Bundle" gibt es halt noch mehr Presets für insg. $139,95

Danke für den Link - werde ich mir mal anschauen, aber zuerst muss ich mich mal durch das Programm durchklicken 

VG


----------

